# Macbeth Trailer :)



## Heliotrope (Dec 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgH_OnrYlCk


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 17, 2015)

I prefer Kurosawa's adaptation of Macbeth, as well as King Lear.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 17, 2015)

I was strangely unimpressed.
I am not sure what I was expecting or wanted to see, but it didn't deliver.


----------

